# Crappie Surprise



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All the locals and guides tell me all the fish leave my lake and spend the summer in the river June thru Sept. I can't find a fish in that dang river plus it's been high and muddy all summer! Ordered some hand tied jigs and wanted to try them out so I told the wife I would just piddle in the lake over the weekend and hopefully get 6 for a meal. Ended up with 43! They bit like it was fall. Caught some in 5' and some in 15' all on the same jig in 1/32 oz casting to underwater structure and just bumping it over the limbs. They were tight on the structure and 90% of bites came just after the jig flipped over an underwater limb.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You out looking for trouble too? New toy??


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice trip!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I carry that so I won't see a hog to shoot


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit man! Making me miss my river cabin. Nice slabs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...looks like a minner!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a dang good August haul.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

43! Dang, we don't get that many all spring! What is the deepest water in your "lake"?

Great catch btw.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Info on jig please.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Great catch, I'll second info on Jig please!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jig info attached, it's just a son and dad. I think they only have a Facebook and you can mail cash or check...it's the only way they do it. Tied jigs are $15 per dozen


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You killing me! Think I'll just go back to catfishing...


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW.
That's about all I can say.
You da man.
What is your go to rod and reel combo when using jigs?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> WOW.
> That's about all I can say.
> You da man.
> What is your go to rod and reel combo when using jigs?




Fenwick eagle rod 6.5'. Penn fierce reel (smallest they make)
8# hi - vis braid. Thinking about going to 4#
Pretty sure it was just right place right time. I can catch them, if they're there. The surprise is they were there!


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I was using a slip cork the other weekend and found out that my Zebco 33 doesn't like to eat the knot on the mono. Been looking for another set up that I can use in different ways. Tried a Kentucky rig the other day and had some success but all were to small.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> I was using a slip cork the other weekend and found out that my Zebco 33 doesn't like to eat the knot on the mono. Been looking for another set up that I can use in different ways. Tried a Kentucky rig the other day and had some success but all were to small.




I use the little green string stoppers when using the slip cork. Zebco don't tolerate it to well either though


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I just ordered a dozen of the jigs.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> I just ordered a dozen of the jigs.




Hand tied are great since there is no rubber to keep adjusting or replacing. The weedless part works well but setting the hook in a bunch of limbs and missing will sometimes cost you a jig. I lost two over the weekend but that's not bad considering


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't used jigs very often and never caught anything when I did but Like I said trying out some new tactics.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> I haven't used jigs very often and never caught anything when I did but Like I said trying out some new tactics.




Crappie have a very distinct "thump" when they hit a jig. It's a wonderful feeling


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Great report Try'n and good looking jigs!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow!!! My absolute favorite fresh water fish. Very nice slabs ....


----------

